# 1/700 Kango Pictures(For Fujimi)



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)




----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

now you got to paint it!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

alex1485 said:


> now you got to paint it!



He's lucky to be at the painting stage, we have yet to build it...!!!


----------



## WarbirdTA (May 21, 2008)

Very nice!

George


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You got big brass...lol...but son, you sure are gonna wish you painted all that before assembly...

Steve


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

steve123 said:


> You got big brass...lol...but son, you sure are gonna wish you painted all that before assembly...
> 
> Steve


I'd say more than likely that is a promotional build up to show the brass on the unpainted plastic. Just like a kit company build up and test shot. Then again, I may be wrong....Mark


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

wow serious brass


----------

